# Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus



## Jones0911 (May 24, 2015)

Ok well this is another T someone just put me on to Thrigmopoeus psychedelicus that's supposed to run upwards of $400+,  does anyone know a US breeder that has these for sale  yet?

Do any of yall have one and can provide a reputable caresheet?


----------



## horanjp (May 24, 2015)

Re-posting this from another thread-
http://www.researchgate.net/publica...gmopoeus_Pocock_1899_from_Western_Ghats_India

Articles > 'reputable care sheets'

You would be wise to wait a few years on that species, as tempting as it may be....I'd liken a sling to a $400 (captive bred) snowflake. R2 Exotics produced a batch not too long ago, they focus more on facebook than the boards here. No other news in sight. Never ordered from R2 myself, but I'm sure the search function could help you on all fronts.  

https://www.facebook.com/pages/R2-Exotics/1414874885425645


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (May 24, 2015)

Just wait on it. No need to waste $400 on a sling that might die when in a few years you could likely buy anywhere from 2 to 4 slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 24, 2015)

horanjp said:


> Re-posting this from another thread-
> http://www.researchgate.net/publica...gmopoeus_Pocock_1899_from_Western_Ghats_India
> 
> Articles > 'reputable care sheets'
> ...


Don't be fooled, they didn't produce anything. All they did was import from Nicolai Pedersen and Henrik Wessel Frank.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Storm76 (May 26, 2015)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Don't be fooled, they didn't produce anything. All they did was import from Nicolai Pedersen and Henrik Wessel Frank.


Careful with calling names, but this doesn't surprise me in the least. A certain different "breeder" had 3 females with sac miraculously 2-weeks after the P. sazimai news made the round. *sigh*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 26, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Careful with calling names, but this doesn't surprise me in the least. A certain different "breeder" had 3 females with sac miraculously 2-weeks after the P. sazimai news made the round. *sigh*


I'm confused, why should I be careful about naming names? This is common knowledge. I'm just saying that R2 didn't produce anything, all they did was import some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 26, 2015)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'm confused, why should I be careful about naming names? This is common knowledge. I'm just saying that R2 didn't produce anything, all they did was import some.


Alright, I probably misunderstood you there then, mate. Nevermind.


----------



## horanjp (May 26, 2015)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> I'm confused, why should I be careful about naming names? This is common knowledge. I'm just saying that R2 didn't produce anything, all they did was import some.


I figured as much. Also not surprised. Thanks for clearing that up for us!


----------



## Jones0911 (Sep 10, 2015)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Just wait on it. No need to waste $400 on a sling that might die when in a few years you could likely buy anywhere from 2 to 4 slings.


Found a $250 sling should I still wait?

Serious question.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jones0911 said:


> Found a $250 sling should I still wait?
> 
> Serious question.



We're supposed to make this decision for you?  There's so many variables in your personal life, cash/job situation, interest level in the hobby, etc.  Only you can weigh all those.  How do you decide what to wear in the morning?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 10, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> We're supposed to make this decision for you?  There's so many variables in your personal life, cash/job situation, interest in the hobby, etc.  Only you can weigh all those.  How do you decide what to wear in the morning?


Wait a minute, this guy is obviously impressionable....Yes you should buy 2 and ship them to poec and I  :tongue:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dementedlullaby (Sep 10, 2015)

Jones0911 said:


> Found a $250 sling should I still wait?
> 
> Serious question.


A) Do you plan to breed it?

B) Do you like gambling?

If you answered no to either of those questions I wouldn't buy it for that price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## advan (Sep 10, 2015)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Don't be fooled, they didn't produce anything. All they did was import from Nicolai Pedersen and Henrik Wessel Frank.


Remember they were hinting on FriendFace with photos that they were the ones that were hatching them? :liar:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Sep 10, 2015)

advan said:


> Remember they were hinting on FriendFace with photos that they were the ones that were hatching them? :liar:


Pretty shady, and I've had quite a few people say they heard they've bred them. Doesn't seem like many people took the bait either way though, and their claim of having the world exclusive on this species also went down the drain pretty fast.  From what I hear not many were sent to the U.S. after all. I'll wait for Jason to hatch some, put me on the list buddy  

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Envoirment (Mar 21, 2016)

First breeding of this species in the UK happened with slings going for £130 (~$190). Beautiful colouration! Hopefully will become more common place in the hobby over the next few years.


----------



## mistertim (Mar 21, 2016)

Crazy looking Ts, but still uber expensive. <edit> has slings for $375 right now. Yeeeeow.


----------



## Merfolk (Jan 29, 2018)

I have two questions:
1-What is the max size you heard of?
2_Is that true that they loose their brilliant colors and become dull with age?
Thank you!!


----------



## Ashley2070 (Mar 11, 2018)

Bump because I'm also curious how big they get and can't seem to find much info on these guys.


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ashley2070 said:


> Bump because I'm also curious how big they get and can't seem to find much info on these guys.


5-5.5", theyre a smaller one. Yes, their famous color fades with adulthood, turn a beautiful black with some highlights. 

@Austin S.  Has some great pictures if you check out his photo thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley2070 (Mar 11, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> 5-5.5", theyre a smaller one. Yes, their famous color fades with adulthood, turn a beautiful black with some highlights.
> 
> @Austin S.  Has some great pictures if you check out his photo thread.


Oh awesome thank you Venom for the reply. I will definitely go check out his thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lefisher93 (Nov 20, 2018)

I live in Texas, and I just recently purchased a sling for 275.  I plan on breeding it, but I was reading up on them and have not heard too much about the species! Mine is a great eater though


----------

